# Looking for a good staccato library



## ef12 (May 27, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

Just this year I started making music again. I've been very interested in the Epic Fantasy genre. I'm currently own ProjectSam Lumina (I love the playable instrument folder in this library) and Shevannai. They are my to-go libraries for every project.

Anyway, I am in need of a staccato string library to add to my collection. I need it to use for the bass line. You can hear a sample the bass in this video starting from the beginning.



Thanks. Peace.


----------



## kimarnesen (May 27, 2018)

What about this? https://performancesamples.com/fluidshorts/


----------



## pderbidge (May 29, 2018)

Aside from the big string libraries that will have these articulations (some performing better than others at faster tempos) there are two others that come to mind. First, there is Session Strings Pro 2 which is more of a phrase/performance based library and then there is one by 8Dio called Agitato Legato Arpeggio which is on a huge sale right now. You can pick it up for under $32 (normally $172) on their site right now. Performance Samples has a good rep and the Fluid Shorts that was mentioned seems like a good choice. It's one that I didn't know existed til now and has piqued my interest as well.


----------

